# best 2.1 speaker system???



## balavinayak (Jan 23, 2008)

hi guys,help me in choosing a good 2.1 speaker set..my budget is below 1500.. iam gonna use it for listening to music only..suggest me a nice one..


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Creative SBS 370 around 1100. If you can extend your budget to around 2.5K you can also try the Altec Lansing ATP3 or Logitech X-230.


----------



## shobankr (Jan 23, 2008)

nothing betas altec lansing atp3 model... bit costly but worth for money man...

I am owning this one from 2003 and till now.. no complaints....

read this month's digit.. there is a review.. and won 01 awards too


----------



## anish_sha (Jan 23, 2008)

altec lansing is best i think, better than creative inspire...


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 23, 2008)

Get the Altec 2.1!

If you can extend your budget to around 2.5-2.6K, Get ATP3. It's by the best, in that price range.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

creative inspire 2.1 set. Look no further. Ofcource, Philips 2.1 for TVs, etc is better, but still... comps have to go with creative inspire 2.1 for a decent budget high quality audio system.


----------



## moshel (Jan 23, 2008)

my vote goes to Creative SBS 370.


----------

